# Keys2Cognition Algorithm?



## INFPeace (Jun 3, 2017)

Hey all! I was wondering, does anyone know how the Keys2Cognition algorithm works and does anyone know how it came up with this result? I like to test once a week just to see how I'm perceiving myself at the time, and I usually lead in Fi/Ne. This time isn't really any different, yet it's still labeling me as ENFP instead of INFP despite Fi being shown as higher than Ne, can anyone tell me why this is? 

Thanks!


----------



## Ocean Helm (Aug 25, 2016)

I think it worked like this:
1. Find the highest possible function pair for the top two. (ex: Fi + Ne works, but not Fi + Ti doesn't)
2. To determine I/E, add up all the introverted functions, and compare that total with all the extraverted functions.

...which somehow ends up with me being a Te-dom INFP.

I wouldn't put much weight at all in that test in measuring anything meaningful. @reckful had some interesting info on it from INTJforum (please be around).


----------



## reckful (Jun 19, 2012)

Ocean Helm said:


> I think it worked like this:
> 1. Find the highest possible function pair for the top two. (ex: Fi + Ne works, but not Fi + Ti doesn't)
> 2. To determine I/E, add up all the introverted functions, and compare that total with all the extraverted functions.
> 
> ...


Here's how Nardi explained his scoring in a recent post at Typology Central:

BTW, I tend to explain Type like this:

An able adult needs to both “perceive” and “decide” as well as operate in both the inner and outer worlds. Thus, minimally, we each rely on two processes: either Sensing or iNuiting to perceive plus either Thinking or Feeling to decide. Moreover, we need to use one process in an extraverted way and the other in an introverted way. Thus, for example, a person might prefer extraverted Intuiting (Ne) and introverted Feeling (Fi). Or a person might prefer introverted Sensing (Si) and extraverted Thinking (Te). These pairings _minimally cover all the bases_.

Yet, from the thousands of data points from my cognitive processes assessment at keys2cognition.com, I use something else! 

To determine E or I:
E score = Se + Ne + Te + Fe
I score = Si + Ni + Ti + Fi
Whichever is higher wins out. So I'm following Jung's viewpoint here.

Then I look for which PAIR of functions, out of the 8 "allowed" by type, has the highest score. 
So maybe Ni+Fe is the highest pairing, or maybe Ne+Ti is the highest or what not. 
The assessment scores this way because I tried several scoring methods and this came closest to matching declared type. Maybe not the best reason, but it works, and is essentially a hybrid of what's discussed above.​
As further discussed in the spoiler in this post (reviewing the posted results in a 350-post INTJforum thread), INTJs typically get high Ni scores _and high Ne scores_ (with Ni not substantially favored over Ne), and high Te scores _and high Ti scores_ (with Te not substantially favored over Ti), when they take Nardi's test, and the T functions tend to be somewhat favored over the N functions (even though INTJs are supposedly N-doms).


----------



## Ocean Helm (Aug 25, 2016)

@reckful they already aren't looking good now, but I wonder what the results would look like without confirmation bias (people who identify as INTJ choosing answers that seem like "Ni" and "Te" to them). Could it be possible that we'd see them scoring highest in Ti and Ne? Now that would be something.


----------



## Turi (May 9, 2017)

> *Dario says*
> Moreover, we need to use one process in an extraverted way and the other in an introverted way.


This is the assumption I'm not comfortable accepting.
Why exactly does this have to be the case, and is whatever that reason is, supported by any research/studies etc at all?

His own test forces a type based on predefined function "pairs" for no reason other than to give you a premade "type", even if it doesn't match what the results say.

I took this test this morning and returned Te-Ni-Si-Ti as my top 4 results, and the test suggested INTJ - understandable due to how it calculates E/I.. but, imagine if Te was lower.

It would be Ni-Si-Ti-?
If the first extraverted function after these was Ne, this would give me INTP.
If it was Se, it would give me ISTP.
Fe, INFJ.

Yes, if it was Ni-Si-Ti-Fe keys2cognition would genuinely suggest INFJ to somebody with higher Si and Ti than Fe.
Just seems odd.

I feel like it would be more useful if it didn't suggest a type.


----------



## Eric B (Jun 18, 2010)

Years ago, someone on INTPCentral reverse-engineered the whole thing, showing which questions scored for which function. So you could look over there to see if that's still up.


----------



## reckful (Jun 19, 2012)

For anyone who's curious, here's a copy of the purportedly "reverse-engineered" list Eric B is referring to.


----------



## Dalkri (Feb 10, 2018)

A couple reasons it could have given you ENFP over INFP.

1: Your Te is higher than your Si
2: Your Se is higher than your Ti (an INFP should have higher Ti than Se)

Also I believe that test has a strong Fi bias. It usually types me as INFP with Fi and Si being my two strongest functions. No other test gives me INFP. That could explain why your Fi score is higher than Ne when the rest of your results point to ENFP.


----------



## Aluminum Frost (Oct 1, 2017)

It probably goes by really rigid function stacks so when your functions don't line up exactly in that way it gives you some sort of compromised type. Or it has glitches.


----------



## Eric B (Jun 18, 2010)

It's not a rigid [whole] "stack"; it goes primarily by the two highest functions opposite in attitude and rationality. 
There were more than one version of the test, and the one I used to see years ago suggested not only one type, but would add something like "and if that doesn't fit you can consider 'XXXX" or 'YYYY'", and those other two types would reflect other possible combinations of strong functions, so for Ni-Si-Ti-Fe, ISFJ would be the next suggestion, and after that, something depending on whatever the strongest Pe function is. So if Ne was next, it would say INTP, assuming the "strongest" Ni might actually be mistaken interpretation of Ne. 
Remember, not only is the test imperfect, but so is our own self-awareness. This is what I've been trying to explain over and over, as to why would "INTJ's get high Ni and Ne"). The test has some sort of mechanism so that not too many people get something like Ni-Si-Ti-Fe, which is different from the test that someone put up here that does get results like that more.

The "Fi bias" comes from defining functions by sets of behavior (which would be my biggest criticism of it). Like "knowing what you want for yourself" is "Fi", but they're not taking into account that nearly _everyone_ "knows what they want for themselves", so while that may technically be a form of Fi (individual "valuing"); it's not really differentiated as such in everyone. This is why I point out that type is formed from specific *complexes* taking upon the functional perspectives.
Another one that skews things toward Fi is "Get in sync physically with people", which is supposed to be Fi+Se. However, FeSi will identify with that description as well. Hence, people like my wife getting high Fe and Fi, and Si and Se. (The key words are "physical"="Se", and I guess it's supposed to be "people"="F"; "sync"="i"; though physical can really be either attitude of S, and people are involved with either attitude of F, and "sync" sounds more like the common Fe "outer harmony" descriptions).

So in the case of K2C, it's not that the functions are bad, it's, again, the limitations of the test, the _definitions_ used of the functions, and people's awareness of themselves, and awareness/understandings of the operational terms used in the tests and functions descriptions.


----------

